# Swiss to vote on a base salary for every citizen.



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

You don't have to work at all and every month you get $2,600.00 just for breathing. The article says as people are replaced by robots the time has come, (according to about 25% of Swiss) to pay everyone whether they work or sit at home.

They even have the chutzpah to add this: * "The novelty of unconditional basic income is that everybody would get it automatically. It would be a floor: Salaried workers who earn more than 2,500 francs a month would get no extra money."
*

Who in their right mind would ever support this? The ultimate product would be a bankrupt country full of people who just sit around. Who will pull the cart if everyone is riding? If a person who is working gets no incentive to continue working to pull the cart, so to speak where does the Government get the money to pay every person thousands of dollars every month? This has been discussed by the ultra left in America too. Nancy Pelosi says "quit your job and focus on your art." This is socialism in action. This is Bernie's vision for America. No thank you. I'll work and at some point, when you have asked to much of my labors, I will revolt.

Handout or no? Swiss mull $2,500 monthly income for all


----------



## essdub (Feb 13, 2016)

Insane. 
Wait. ..
No, it's awesome. Since everybody who doesn't work will get $2600/ month and if you did work and earned at least $2500 you get no extra, then it makes perfect sense. 
Yeah. 
How long until $2600 there will buy the exact same amount of stuff that $0 does now? 

Awesome. 
Utopia. 
Makes sense if you don't think about it


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

The


> article says as people are replaced by robots the time has come, (according to about 25% of Swiss) to pay everyone whether they work or sit at home.


How long will it be before many of our jobs are performed by robotics? What will we then do?


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

Denton said:


> The
> How long will it be before many of our jobs are performed by robotics? What will we then do?


Learn to kill machines?


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Not much different than a mandatory $15 per hour minimum wage o multiple programs that makes a woman with two kids turn her nose up at any job that pays less than 63k per year.


----------



## New guy 101 (Dec 17, 2014)

Camel923 said:


> Not much different than a mandatory $15 per hour minimum wage o multiple programs that makes a woman with two kids turn her nose up at any job that pays less than 63k per year.


And why be a mother of 2 when you can become a mother of 3 and get more money?

Mandatory minimum salary for not working?...When 51% of the people think its a great idea...then it will happen here too. I say save, prep and when it gets there...quit working and draw it until you cripple the government.


----------



## essdub (Feb 13, 2016)

New guy 101 said:


> And why be a mother of 2 when you can become a mother of 3 and get more money?
> 
> Mandatory minimum salary for not working?...When 51% of the people think its a great idea...then it will happen here too. I say save, prep and when it gets there...quit working and draw it until you cripple the government.


The problem with that is that the population will have been crippled before the government understands it is also destitute


----------



## essdub (Feb 13, 2016)

stevekozak said:


> Learn to kill machines?


All I know is that if I meet John Connor or if I see Arnold's glowing red eyes, I'm running


----------



## 1895gunner (Sep 23, 2012)

What happened to "working for a living"? This world is just plain going nuts. No respect for individuals, no self respect. It's just a mess and not just here.

1895gunner


----------



## Gridrebel (Mar 31, 2016)

Why would most people work? There is absolutely no incentive. Say a family of five, nice income, free education. Utopia is right. But it will be coming an issue for many countries. I read an article the other day, said that 2 BILLION jobs will disappear by 2030 or 50, can't remember now and too lazy to look it up. Anyway, 2 BILLION jobs to disappear due to AI and robots/automation. I keep hearing naysayers instructing on getting an education. For what????? There just won't be the jobs to support the populations. It's going to be a problem. I would love to hear answers for solutions.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I like the Star Trek idea. The planet transitions an agrarian society and money has no value. We build star ships that can transverse the galaxy and everyone has a "Heightened sensibility". So what if they never explain how it's paid for?


----------



## prepperman (May 21, 2016)

$2500 a month for no work.... This country has a lot of people who would be all for that... lazy ones that want everything handed to them with no work. Our country is filled with people who want a hand out. Sad news with this story is that those that do want to work and make a living worth while will be penalized.. wouldn't be fair for some people to have more than those who just want a handout.... Make everyone equal.. until that amount goes to 1,000 a month, then 500 a month because the whole system is bust...


----------



## New guy 101 (Dec 17, 2014)

essdub said:


> The problem with that is that the population will have been crippled before the government understands it is also destitute


Nope...it will tear itself apart as soon as some stop getting handouts and war will be waged until they learn they will starve if they don't work. That's why I said prep and save first.

Some lessons can only be learned through negative reinforcement....if you don't work you don't eat.


----------



## New guy 101 (Dec 17, 2014)

Gridrebel said:


> Why would most people work? There is absolutely no incentive. Say a family of five, nice income, free education. Utopia is right. But it will be coming an issue for many countries. I read an article the other day, said that 2 BILLION jobs will disappear by 2030 or 50, can't remember now and too lazy to look it up. Anyway, 2 BILLION jobs to disappear due to AI and robots/automation. I keep hearing naysayers instructing on getting an education. For what????? There just won't be the jobs to support the populations. It's going to be a problem. I would love to hear answers for solutions.


The problem is encouraging a population increase among those who will never be able to work in a future tomorrow...that doesn't include McDonalds. You start not paying silly black and white trash to have more babies then they will start closing their damn legs or starve to death...you let them starve to death and others will learn to work...you make the baby daddies work on farms growing crops to feed those babies and they will start wearing condoms....

Why waste a robot doing work for free that a man who created the problem can do for free? That's right...I said put their ass back on the plantations as indentured servants growing crops for all their babies and to pay for their education an upkeep. Not slavery...you owe us...so it's simply working off your debt. 
You don't wanna work? Your ass goes to prison where you don't eat but instead get vitamin suppliments to barely keep your ass alive...no TV, NO rec time..... a hole until you decide you'd rather work.

But none of that can happen until they start that war and lose it.


----------



## essdub (Feb 13, 2016)

New guy 101 said:


> Nope...it will tear itself apart as soon as some stop getting handouts and war will be waged until they learn they will starve if they don't work. That's why I said prep and save first.
> 
> Some lessons can only be learned through negative reinforcement....if you don't work you don't eat.


Heck, I work a lot and I still don't get to eat as well as some of those "handout" people. Between bills, getting this little farm paid off and prepping, I don't have a lot left over. And I live cheaper than anyone I know. Except "hunting and camping"gear. I tend to spend a good bit on these two"hobbies".
If , no, ... when something like this happens, I just hope to escape any forced relocations and the starving urbanites who made it into the countryside


----------



## New guy 101 (Dec 17, 2014)

essdub said:


> Heck, I work a lot and I still don't get to eat as well as some of those "handout" people. Between bills, getting this little farm paid off and prepping, I don't have a lot left over. And I live cheaper than anyone I know. Except "hunting and camping"gear. I tend to spend a good bit on these two"hobbies".
> If , no, ... when something like this happens, I just hope to escape any forced relocations and the starving urbanites who made it into the countryside


The difference is you will work. There will be a lot of jobs by the time it starts to fall apart. You simply go back to work.

The others won't...they will rage and riot and ultimately be dealt with and lose. But the lesson will be learned...socialism doesn't work for people who want it because the people who want it won't work.

Then you implement the don't work, don't eat policy and the "if it has your DNA, your working for the FDA" policy... better known as the baby daddy policy. And the if you can't support a child, you can't bare a child policy...known as Labor for labor policy. And lastly the if you don't have a job...you don't get to vote policy, better known as "work the vote" policy.

And implement a "if you can make it through the texans policy...giving green cards to anyone who survives battling their way through the reinforced Texas policy of "it's your border....protect it like it was your sisters virginity" policy....better known as the "southwestern free fire zone" policy.

Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk


----------



## essdub (Feb 13, 2016)

Haha. 
I like the sound of your policies. 
A little common sense would go a long way, wouldn't it? I don't buy more property or more livestock or more. .. anything than I can afford. It sounds really simple. But, unfortunately, I think the "something for nothing" crowd will eventually outnumber us and we'll be facing a"vote"just like the one in the original post here


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Denton said:


> The
> How long will it be before many of our jobs are performed by robotics? What will we then do?


Be the person that designs, programs, delivers, fixes, upgrades, or builds the robots.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

1895gunner said:


> What happened to "working for a living"? This world is just plain going nuts. No respect for individuals, no self respect. It's just a mess and not just here.
> 
> 1895gunner


And, when the robots are doing everything for those who rule the world?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Maine-Marine said:


> Be the person that designs, programs, delivers, fixes, upgrades, or builds the robots.


And, after they can do it for themselves?


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Don't worry. The robots will be taxed on their salaries and that will take care of all the non workers standard pay.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Absolute insanity. When everyone is getting a free ride who is paying the bills? It only ends one way. Socialism has never worked. Never will and yet they seem to think if they just throw more of our money at it that it will somehow work. Be prepared folks, it's going to get ugly.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Denton said:


> And, after they can do it for themselves?


Then be the guy the shots, hits, blows up, destroys and REprograms the darn things


----------



## baldman (Apr 5, 2016)

Sounds like a whole nation on welfare... Wait a second we are almost there.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Wonder how they take to illegal immigration there? I've heard people here suggest this would be better then the 80+ poorly administered hand out programs we have, but they fail to do math. If you took our social services budgets minus health care the hand out here wouldn't reach $200 a month.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

The Swiss rejected the idea:

https://ca.news.yahoo.com/swiss-vot...-monthly-income-plan-103534182--business.html

I still can't help but wonder about the plan when there is no longer a need for the average citizen.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I'm happy for them. It's a stupid idea. Thanks for the update Denton.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)




----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

The goal is to have production transportation manufacturing etc mostly robotic. Way fewer slaves to pay that way. 

But the flaw in there plan is they make their billions through low cost buying (chinese and other overseas sweat shops) and massive up charges to us. If we dont get money they cant get out money. Unless its a massive profit for the basics of life. Like food water and hydro. 

Its already well on the path.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

TacticalCanuck said:


> The goal is to have production transportation manufacturing etc mostly robotic. Way fewer slaves to pay that way.
> 
> But the flaw in there plan is they make their billions through low cost buying (chinese and other overseas sweat shops) and massive up charges to us. If we dont get money they cant get out money. Unless its a massive profit for the basics of life. Like food water and hydro.
> 
> Its already well on the path.


And, we come back to the whole, population of 500 million thing, don't we?


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

Denton said:


> And, we come back to the whole, population of 500 million thing, don't we?


I wonder why they chose that number. S that the number of actual emplyed people who pay taxes and feed the machine, and the rest are just too young too old or too lazy?

The guidestones are there no one can deny it. Adgenda 21 is written in plain english (sort of, they use elusive terms for devious goals) so its not a theory either.

When the elite world power leaders do stuff the only 2 questions i ask are how does this further that goal or who is making the buckets of money from it.


----------



## Farva (Aug 26, 2015)

Denton said:


> The
> How long will it be before many of our jobs are performed by robotics? What will we then do?


I'm going to do cheap beer, single malt scotch and Marlboros while they last. I'm doing it now, so I should be solid for awhile. After that? Ehhhhh, probably get a tad snippy and go fishing for that boatwreck glockenspiel, maybe weed, don't like it but its legal here now.

Weed. The new SOMA.


----------



## FLPrepper (Jun 6, 2016)

This absolutely does mirror our current welfare system. It may seem the program doesn't have as much reach here due to the smaller checks every month, but trust me, $2600/month in Switzerland buys no more than about a latte and muffin at Starbucks.


----------

